# Job Opportunity for SAP Consultant



## Nehk2 (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

Currently in USA & I'm having 10 years of SAP functinal experiance. I'm thinking to migrate Aust with my family.

I want to know what are the job opportunity for SAP consultant with 10years of exp? Can you please suggest me good website to search SAP/ software jobs in Aust?


----------



## Dreamaussie (May 8, 2013)

Check seek.co.au ...you will find plenty of jobs thre....


----------

